
What mechanical arms for holding laptops are available? - Myrmornis
I would like a mechanical arm that I can use to hold a laptop in a variety of positions, allowing for example, typing while leaning back in a chair, or lying on my back in a horizontal position. I think this would be of use to many people, for example people with physical disabilities as well as people who want to work in a different body position for a while. What good solutions are available?
======
deftnerd
There are lots of mechanical options available for the purpose of mounting
laptops in cars. The mounting hardware can easily be re-purposed to bolt to a
piece of furniture or some kind of rolling cart.

For instance: [https://www.amazon.com/Mount-Rotating-Adjustable-Notebook-
Ca...](https://www.amazon.com/Mount-Rotating-Adjustable-Notebook-
Capacity/dp/B017AGOVZ6)

It's a large enough product category that there are multiple manufacturers
that compete with each other, driving down prices and increasing quality.

~~~
Myrmornis
Thanks for the lead. I didn't think to look for car stuff, although I have
seen police officers in the US with something like that in their cars.

------
davismwfl
Check out Ram Mounts ([http://www.rammount.com](http://www.rammount.com)),
they mostly apply to mobile environments. But we also repurposed them for wall
mounts, and furniture mounts without any real modifications. Just some basic
hardware.

~~~
Myrmornis
Same as my comment below, thanks for the lead!

~~~
davismwfl
Yep, I actually used Ram Mounts in ambulances and fire trucks and they hold up
really well. And those things shake rattle and roll all day long and go over
crazy roads we would never want to take our own vehicles. So I am kinda
partial to Ram for the lack of failures and solid support for when we needed a
little extra help.

